# Jailbroken 3g now no phone service?



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi there

i had a perfectly well functioning iphone until i jailbroke it. ( i think) Now it seems that signal strength is brutal!

I am not sure because i live in a weak rogers cell area, but my blackberry has no issues here

At the moment i have no service, and also in itunes my phone's number no longer shows up...

did i screw something up?

Thanks

C


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

i figured it out

i pwned it incorrectly since i have a legit iphone 3g with contract with rogers...

certainly ask me if you need help

thought i screwed it up bad!

Cheers

C


----------



## MikeyXX (Aug 2, 2008)

Ah, you either hit YES to activate it, or NO you aren't a legit user when prompted huh?

So a second jailbreak'n worked did it?


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

Yeah same thing happened to me, if activate is checked off, it will be 'double activated' and therefore wont get any service. Make new custom firmware with it unchecked, restore, and you are good to go.


----------



## trentblue (Sep 29, 2007)

Same thing happened to me ... but, oddly enough, it happened about 5 days after I jailbroke the phone.

Further, my 3G still works! WTF?!

Could an app I installed be f'n things up?

Any ideas would help.


----------



## gpchase (Sep 26, 2007)

cchaynes said:


> Hi there
> 
> i had a perfectly well functioning iphone until i jailbroke it. ( i think) Now it seems that signal strength is brutal!
> 
> ...


I just got my new 3G and am wondering what's the advantage of jailbreaking ? Is there a benefit ?
TKS


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

gpchase said:


> I just got my new 3G and am wondering what's the advantage of jailbreaking ? Is there a benefit ?
> TKS


It's kinda minimal, to be honest.

The big attraction with jailbreaking is that you can then install custom themes and wallpapers. Apart from that, I think I've got exactly ONE app -- CyCorder -- that wasn't available from the App Store. Oh hang on, I also have Boss Prefs in order to keep EDGE turned off.

Since I'm not into themes et al, I've given serious thought to dumping the Cydia and Installer programs and sticking to the App Store. At present, they just mainly take up two "slots" on my springboard I could use for other apps ...


----------



## gpchase (Sep 26, 2007)

chas_m said:


> It's kinda minimal, to be honest.
> 
> The big attraction with jailbreaking is that you can then install custom themes and wallpapers. Apart from that, I think I've got exactly ONE app -- CyCorder -- that wasn't available from the App Store. Oh hang on, I also have Boss Prefs in order to keep EDGE turned off.
> 
> Since I'm not into themes et al, I've given serious thought to dumping the Cydia and Installer programs and sticking to the App Store. At present, they just mainly take up two "slots" on my springboard I could use for other apps ...


Thanks..I don't think I'll go there just yet..


----------

